# Lots of Driver Cancels! What's Happening?



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.

Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .

Last night, one of my last trips of the night. 6 mile to pickup, 30 mile trip, drop off was a mile from my house. SWEET!

As soon as I accepted, text message, "Please don't cancel on me! I've been trying to get home for 3 hours!" 

She has a 4.90 rating. When I get there, she tells me drivers have been 3 minutes away and cancelled.

Just don't understand the mindset of these drivers!!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


Ive heard the same, drivers are abusing the no mask button even though the pax have masks on, just to not do the ride.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

I only cancel on my way to pickup if the other app pings me with a closer/better pickup offer. That might explain some of these cancellations.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There are numerous possible reasons.

As @bone-aching-work points out, if you like the Lyft offer better, you take it. This is a corollary of something that I used to run across all the time as a cab dispatcher. A driver asks for a call. You give it to him. Three minutes later, he finds something on the street he likes better, so he takes it. He does not always inform the dispatcher, either.

Traffic/driving difficulties that arise suddenly can lead to cancellations. The driver turns down a one way street into a flashy arrow hell, a colliision or a fire. A driver can miss or make an incorrect turn and decide that it is no longer worth it to cover the ping.

Other things are mechanical difficulties, the driver suddenly has to go to the bathroom, decides that he simply would rather do something else.

In some cases, the customer gets shuffled.

One thing that frequently will cause me to cancel is when Uber alters the map and orientation to deceive me into accepting a job that I would not accept. In addition, I will cancel if the time estimate is incorrect. Usually, I can take a glance at the map and figure out where it is, but, not always. Lyft usually shows the address, so I can decide from that if I will cover it. Uber no longer shows the street address.

As the TNCs do not care about the driver, the driver rightly must look out for himself. For this reason, I condone practices such as shuffling and other dishonest practices by the driver.

Despite that, I do shy from/caution against mask shuffles. You might get away with one or two mask shuffles here and there, but, if you cancel-no mask too frequently and there are frequent denials from the customers, Uber/Lyft will take notice


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Just don't understand the mindset of these drivers!!


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Another Uber Driver said:


> In some cases, the customer gets shuffled.


really wish, at least Uber, would crack down on the 'hard' hide-from-pax shuffles. It would be a easy thing to police. I'm tired of educating pax why they saw their driver ride right past them and pretend they weren't there.....


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


Further info on trip...

I was in Banning, pickup was Casino Morongo, about 6 miles freeway.

Driving there, ROAD CONSTRUCTION, Right 2 lanes closed (out of4).

So, we have the right lane bumper to bumper trucks, and left lane bumper to bumper passenger cars.

Have you ever heard of a "Flyover"? This is when they put up concrete barriers to isolate the left lane, making it limited access, in a heavy travel area. Y' know, for safety.

Guess what?? Yep, suddenly, we had a 6 mile concrete wall preventing us from getting off the freeway to get to the casino. 12 miles to get off the freeway, 8 miles back to the pax!

I wasn't the only one. A steady stream of cars were making the detour.

CALTRANS!! Don't you love them??


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm hearing cancels and a lot of drivers are accepting rides but then just sitting there not moving


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

In my case, I have subsequently canceled trips that I accepted before I was able to get a good look at the details. This happened a couple times today, and I realize how this could be construed as unfair to riders. But when i am concentrating on a busy street or negotiating an interstate off ramp, I don't give anything else my full attention. Perhaps Uber should give us more than five seconds to accept a ping!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> Lots of Driver Cancels! What's Happening?


Sometimes I get bored waiting for the next gaming round to load up on my Xbox, so to pass the time I fire up the Uber App and see if I can piss somebody off.
My bad! :biggrin:


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


32 cents a mile that is whats happening M8


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


Don't worry about what other drivers are doing and just keep doing the best job that you can do and what works for you as everyone is an independent contractor as they like to call each and every driver. It a loophole the drivers are exploiting without any penalties. They are cherry picking the most profitable jobs by accepting a job and canceling it they stay high on the algorithm as Uber/lyft decreases their chances of getting a trip if they get pinged for a job but don't take it.

In the end it backfires on the driver long term as riders will continue to use these rideshare companies but they need to play the long game in the meantime.

DW about the customer all that much either as they are cheap as well. They could just as easily get an upgraded vehicle through the selection and even an XL driver will almost certainly take the ping. They are just as guilty as the drivers that are gaming the system. They want to pay peanuts for the driver and not willing to go up in the menu to pay more to a driver if they don't have to. Rather they prefer to wait as you said 3 to 6 hours for an uberx to rock up. They rather stand on the street that long then pay the difference.

You just do what best for you and what makes you money.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm hearing cancels and a lot of drivers are accepting rides but then just sitting there not moving


I think sometimes it is a connection issue on the pax and/or driver phone. I've at times pulled up to a passenger and the passenger told me it looked like my car never moved from where I started.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I think sometimes it is a connection issue on the pax and/or driver phone. I've at times pulled up to a passenger and the passenger told me it looked like my car never moved from where I started.


Uber app tracking for riders is unreliable at the best of times. There are truth to the story though some drivers do accept the ping with no intentions of completing the job and they are in fact actually just accepting the trip for the cancellation fee while they work on the other app.

It'll be a few times a week when a rider would say to me my last two drivers were screwing me around. The 1st driver cancelled after ten minutes then the 2nd driver was 5 minutes away then he was driving the opposite direction and was 25 minutes away. Some drivers will game and exploit the system as much as they can to make a few extra dollars if they are allowed to.

Just as you can't be all that surprise when you leave an open can of tuna in front of the cat and it eats the tuna :biggrin:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> Further info on trip...
> 
> I was in Banning, pickup was Casino Morongo, about 6 miles freeway.
> 
> ...


So, are you saying you ended up going more than 20 miles to pick up the pax? And you can't understand why other drivers cancelled the trip?

.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So, are you saying you ended up going more than 20 miles to pick up the pax? And you can't understand why other drivers cancelled the trip?
> 
> .


The trip was a 6 mile pick up. Yes, road closures and detours added the miles. But, what would have me do?

I had to turn around to get home. Yes, dammit, I should have cancelled that ***** and dead head back home with no pay!! That would shown....er...who? Pax? CalTrans? Uber?

Yeah!! Uber! That'll show Uber! How dare they give me a 6 mile pickup that takes me home and pays me $50!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> But, what would have me do?


What would I care? Do whatever gives you the greatest jollies.

All I'm trying to point out is it seems the 6 mile pickup became a 20+ mile pickup and that is probably the reason the other drivers cancelled, as would I.

If that upsets you, I can't help.

.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> The trip was a 6 mile pick up. Yes, road closures and detours added the miles. But, what would have me do?
> 
> I had to turn around to get home. Yes, dammit, I should have cancelled that @@@@@ and dead head back home with no pay!! That would shown....er...who? Pax? CalTrans? Uber?
> 
> Yeah!! Uber! That'll show Uber! How dare they give me a 6 mile pickup that takes me home and pays me $50!!


Pics or it didn't happen (the $50 payment).


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Pics or it didn't happen (the $50 payment).


Ah, c'mon. Really? What are you, A NYTimes fact checker?
She came from a winning casino night, and gave me a $20 cash tip. Would you like a pic of the $20 as well?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

I had 2 rides yesterday where the rider was so pissed off at Uber drivers cancelling that they both took it out on me...I don’t care much explaining various legit reasons for this but I knew what was coming...added a 4 and 3 star back to back.... one of them even told me in advance it was coming due to her hate of Uber...I told her my rating can absorb 30 3 stars in a row and I could care less what she does.... lol


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Denver Dick said:


> I had 2 rides yesterday where the rider was so pissed off at Uber drivers cancelling that they both took it out on me...I don't care much explaining various legit reasons for this but I knew what was coming...added a 4 and 3 star back to back.... one of them even told me in advance it was coming due to her hate of Uber...I told her my rating can absorb 30 3 stars in a row and I could care less what she does.... lol


Getting a few more XL trips here with a lot of Uberx drivers in most markets gaming the system and screwing drivers around they are starting to pay a little bit more $$$ and usually it just 1 or 2 riders on the trip. :biggrin: Very happy to take the overflow for more $$$.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Getting a few more XL trips here with a lot of Uberx drivers in most markets gaming the system and screwing drivers around they are starting to pay a little bit more $$$ and usually it just 1 or 2 riders on the trip. :biggrin: Very happy to take the overflow for more $$$.


I hear you...for me it's how much can I make on a shift and how easy can I make it...rate away!


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ah, c'mon. Really? What are you, A NYTimes fact checker?
> She came from a winning casino night, and gave me a $20 cash tip. Would you like a pic of the $20 as well?


That of course makes you an optimist. And when that works out that's great. I've had it work out too sometimes, and just the same I've had good Uber deeds be punished with 7-11 runs and worse.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As @bone-aching-work points out, if you like the Lyft offer better, you take it. This is a corollary of something that I used to run across all the time as a cab dispatcher. A driver asks for a call. You give it to him. Three minutes later, he finds something on the street he likes better, so he takes it. He does not always inform the dispatcher, either.


A very good way to inspire a dispatcher to "starve the driver out"... S/he would have to hope and pray those street hails kept coming....


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


Probably cancelling because they see the surge map increasing and cancel to get the higher surge. What is stupid about doing this is that the higher the surge, the shorter the trip usually. So, doing this is a zero sum game. Nobody is going to pay 3.0X for a long trip. Not going to happen. That person would probably be ordering a Taxi if the rates get that stratospheric.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Accept a ride and immediately get a call from help desk that this PAX has been canceled three times so far and they are a "Priority" customer. The help desk gives him my number and HE calls me! I bite and pick him up for a 45 minute ride to an Atlanta hell hole. He knows it's a hard place to get to and out of. No tip. Sorry dear PAX, I'll rate you a 1 and will check destinations EVERY time. Suckered by the help desk...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Denver Dick said:


> I had 2 rides yesterday where the rider was so pissed off at Uber drivers cancelling that they both took it out on me...I don't care much explaining various legit reasons for this but I knew what was coming...added a 4 and 3 star back to back.... one of them even told me in advance it was coming due to her hate of Uber...I told her my rating can absorb 30 3 stars in a row and I could care less what she does.... lol


I've had a few somewhat upset pax and most of them have been fairly recent because a lack of ants or overzealous ants playing mask police. Most just wanted to vent but don't take it out personally on me.

I guess if I had a pissed off pax who said they are going to give me a low star rating due to their hate of Uber I'd make it much much worse for the next ant who has to pick up the pax I just cancelled and kicked out my car mid-ride!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> A very good way to inspire a dispatcher to "starve the driver out"... S/he would have to hope and pray those street hails kept coming....


I had a "punishment list" as well. I would let a driver off the hook here and there on that, but those who did it with regularity or if I had told the customer that the cab was on the way made it to the top of the punishment list. Those drivers got the worst jobs. When we had a Zone System, it was easy to punish drivers. Management did consider it that the driver had a legitimate complaint if you ran him out of section for a garbage job, but, if you had one in section, he had no complaint. He bid on Capitol Hill, I gave him a call on Capitol Hill. I met my obligation to him.

Under a Zone System, you had plenty of long one or two or even three zone jobs. Our company did most of its business on the West side of the City. The train station and Capitol Hill are on the East side of the City. You easily could hit these miscreants with jobs that went clear across the first zone to Capitol Hill or the station. You could hit them with a job from the extreme western part of the second zone, or, even more brutal, the extreme northern part of the third zone, up Connecticut Avenue to the station or the Hill.

If the dispatcher were punishing you, there was the option of workin g the street, here. I do not know how fast and frequently the street hails came in the part of Jersey where you worked. My guess would be that they were not frequent, as most of the people in Jersey live in suburbs of Philadelphia or New York. I suppose that you could sit at train stations or hotels, but, even then, the walk-ups might not be that frequent.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

that's crazy that drivers would be picky about which rides to give when they are compensated so handsomely


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> they are in fact actually just accepting the trip for the cancellation fee while they work on the other app.


If they get the cancellation fee. All the passenger has to do is cancel and mark the reason driver not making progress towards me and they don't get charged and the driver doesn't get paid



tothebeach2024 said:


> Accept a ride and immediately get a call from help desk that this PAX has been canceled three times so far and they are a "Priority" customer. The help desk gives him my number and HE calls me! I bite and pick him up for a 45 minute ride to an Atlanta hell hole. He knows it's a hard place to get to and out of. No tip. Sorry dear PAX, I'll rate you a 1 and will check destinations EVERY time. Suckered by the help desk...


This happens? Help desk calls? And why would they have to give the passenger your number? The passenger already has the ability to call you.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Probably cancelling because they see the surge map increasing and cancel to get the higher surge. What is stupid about doing this is that the higher the surge, the shorter the trip usually. So, doing this is a zero sum game. Nobody is going to pay 3.0X for a long trip. Not going to happen. That person would probably be ordering a Taxi if the rates get that stratospheric.


Common, Uber was ripping off people for a long enough with the surge, no one cared about it.

don't forget X3 a little bit more expensive compare to regular taxi.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


I'm not buying that drivers are turning down 4x and 5x rides. If anything it was the PAX who were refusing to pay the surge rates.

Of course pax would never lie to you, would they?

You accepted a base-rate trip with a long distance, time-consuming pickup via a traffic-clogged workzone and you're puzzled that other drivers would turn it down?



Denver Dick said:


> I had 2 rides yesterday where the rider was so pissed off at Uber drivers cancelling that they both took it out on me...I don't care much explaining various legit reasons for this but I knew what was coming...added a 4 and 3 star back to back.... one of them even told me in advance it was coming due to her hate of Uber...I told her my rating can absorb 30 3 stars in a row and I could care less what she does.... lol


Knowingly accepting a ride from a disgruntled pax is a foolish rookie move that could result in something much more serious than a 3-star rating... a false accusation.

Only an entitled a-hole pax would take out their frustration on the driver who picks them up. I've got zero sympathy for pax like that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


Multiple years of LOWERED PAY + FALSE DEACTIVATIONS ÷ COVID -19 X " NO NEED TO TIP" = WALK M.F.'S !!!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are numerous possible reasons.
> 
> As @bone-aching-work points out, if you like the Lyft offer better, you take it. This is a corollary of something that I used to run across all the time as a cab dispatcher. A driver asks for a call. You give it to him. Three minutes later, he finds something on the street he likes better, so he takes it. He does not always inform the dispatcher, either.
> 
> ...


Yep, and add the tiny streets of Boston's North end. You start to turn onto the street and you spot the trash truck...INSTA-CANCEL


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Both platforms are in a bit of a war for driver's attention to retain market share and have a decent quarter. Perhaps the drivers are multiapping.

Perhaps the drivers have to accept the ride to discover the destination because these garbage companies try to hide the trip information from us.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Both platforms are in a bit of a war for driver's attention to retain market share and have a decent quarter. Perhaps the drivers are multiapping.
> 
> Perhaps the drivers have to accept the ride to discover the destination because these garbage companies try to hide the trip information from us.


Yes and yes.


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


They do that cuz most drivers are pri*ks.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm hearing cancels and a lot of drivers are accepting rides but then just sitting there not moving


I did it in June/July before Uber introduced self-surge in my area. Literally tired of declining those crappy 5-10 bucks orders 15 min away. Some people too damn if they think someone gonna spend 15min to pick them up just to make $5-10 on them.(no one texted me something like I will pay you 20bucks extra for this ride, so should I care?)

Actually it's Uber fault, those guys just removed any surge for these 3-4 months, of course some people was facing a bad side of cheap rideshare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> I had 2 rides yesterday where the rider was so pissed off at Uber drivers cancelling that they both took it out on me...I don't care much explaining various legit reasons for this but I knew what was coming...added a 4 and 3 star back to back.... one of them even told me in advance it was coming due to her hate of Uber...I told her my rating can absorb 30 3 stars in a row and I could care less what she does.... lol


1 false accusation
And
KAPUT !

Uber Kaput !


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I'm not buying that drivers are turning down 4x and 5x rides. If anything it was the PAX who were refusing to pay the surge rates.
> 
> Of course pax would never lie to you, would they?
> 
> ...


problem is the ride had started in both cases


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> don't forget X3 a little bit more expensive compare to regular taxi.


In my market, at 1,5-1,7, you are paying about the same as a taxicab. At 1,9 or higher, it is more than a cab. People here use Uber Taxi to game the surge, as Uber Taxi does not have surge pricing.



Nats121 said:


> Only an entitled a-hole pax would take out their frustration on the driver who picks them up. I've got zero sympathy for pax like that.


They do the same to cab drivers. The driver accepts the call and covers promptly. The customer has been waiting and takes it out on the driver. Many of them will badger, berate and harass you throughout the trip if you do not draw the line quickly. When they do that to me, I pull up to the nearest METRObus stop, point to it, and let them know that this is their only warning. If they open their mouth again, they will be using the METRObus. I have put out a few at a bus stop.



Diamondraider said:


> Yep, and add the tiny streets of Boston's North end. You start to turn onto the street and you spot the trash truck.


.................and garbage men everywhere take a peculiar delight in holding up drivers. They take their sweet time dumping the trash cans and dumpsters. I am originally from Massachusetts, so I know those narrow streets of which you post.



nosurgenodrive said:


> Perhaps the drivers are multiapping.


Most drivers run both. Many drivers do not automatically go OFF LINE on the other when they accept one. If they like the other's better, they will cancel or simply not cover the one. It is parallel to the radio cab driver's finding something on the street that he likes better even though he has acknowledged a radio call.

Many drivers will start the trip before arriving to see where it is going. You do not actually have to start the trip on Lyft. Once you press "Arrive", if you touch the rectangular box with the avatar circle, it will show the destination. I do that all the time. If I do not like the destination, I will cancel.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


I cancel when I'm not making money and Uber turn me around at their convenience .I accept the trip then I analys if wort to go or not ..if Uber will show the fare .pick up and drop off in advance it will not happen this cancellation ..It is simple no body want to work for free . Drivers are not satisfied of their earning then they gambling ..


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I text "There's extra $10 for you if you get here witnin 60 seconds or less".... never a single cancel.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> I text "There's extra $10 in the app for you if you get here witnin 60 seconds or less".... never a single cancel.


FTFY


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Both platforms are in a bit of a war for driver's attention to retain market share and have a decent quarter. Perhaps the drivers are multiapping.
> 
> Perhaps the drivers have to accept the ride to discover the destination because these garbage companies try to hide the trip information from us.


That war must be a market thing or perhaps a special driver thing because I can almost promise you neither company is going to war over me! Lyft would just assume I stop driving for them and they make it pretty apparent. Uber is definitely treating me better but nothing that could be viewed as battling for me LOL I think drivers have always multiapped. Accepting the request doesn't do anything for me anyways in regards to getting the destination. I see time and Direction on incoming request on Uber. I don't see anything on the lyft until I arrive. So accepting the request does not benefit me in that sense


Another Uber Driver said:


> If they open their mouth again, they will be using the METRObus


Lucky passengers. They get Metro Bus? You're too nice. mine get to use Chevrolegs &#128517;



Another Uber Driver said:


> Once you press "Arrive", if you touch the rectangular box with the avatar circle, it will show the destination. I


Hell, half of the time they don't even let me arrive myself when I'm on top of the PIN. Not possible for me to arrive myself before getting there&#128518;


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Ive heard the same, drivers are abusing the no mask button even though the pax have masks on, just to not do the ride.


That's what this shirtty company gets, if they make more than I do for rides!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been canceling a lot of trips after paying more attention to the area, or deciding that 18 minutes for what is likely a minimum fare just isn't worth it. 

Regarding the pickup area, been getting a lot of pings to places where we have had random shootings at all hours during a recent crime wave, one motorist was killed by someone just randomly shooting at cars. 

Also have had pax cancel on me lately, including one this afternoon when I was a minute out - after driving 12 on a destination filter.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Uber should stop putting the wrong estimated pickup time, then there will be fewer cancellations. One day I got a ping with 1 min estimated pick time but when I looked at the map I saw that it's gonna take me at least 15 minutes to get to the pickup location. So I cancelled it after I accepted it due to the false info about the trip.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> Uber should stop putting the wrong estimated pickup time, then there will be fewer cancellations. One day I got a ping with 1 min estimated pick time but when I looked at the map I saw that it's gonna take me at least 15 minutes to get to the pickup location. So I cancelled it after I accepted it due to a false info about the trip.


Uber wants to act like limo send you from far away to pick up and paid like Gypsy car pick up more then 5 minute away should be by as on trip then no body cancel . Driver happy ridder happy


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


I have dealt with so many asshole passengers over 5000 rides that I found cancelling an enjoyable thing at times.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


Why ? Because my tarot cards warned me and because I can. As for customer service, as soon as there is world peace.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Tonight I had a young woman stomp out of her trashy apartment, stand at my window with a baby on her hip, no car seat, no mask, AFTER she watched me through the window for 4 1/2 minutes, and inform me very loudly that; "You s'posed to be DIRECTLY in front of my house! Why y'all always make me look for you?" She clearly hated Uber drivers, so I didn't give her the chance to show me how much. Eeny, meeny, miney moe. How shall I cancel on this nasty ho'? I had three legitimate options. (No mask won.) She went NUTS as I drove off.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> I only cancel on my way to pickup if the other app pings me with a closer/better pickup offer. That might explain some of these cancellations.


If you're on your way and then you get a closer ping from another app how can you tell it's a better offer? Is it because it's a 45+, other than that what would make it seem like it's a better offer for you?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Many of them will badger, berate and harass you throughout the trip if you do not draw the line quickly. When they do that to me, I pull up to the nearest METRObus stop, point to it, and let them know that this is their only warning. If they open their mouth again, they will be using the METRObus. I have put out a few at a bus stop.


DC taxi owner/operators don't have to put up with nearly as much bullshit as rideshare drivers do because unlike rideshare drivers, they don't have to deal with a kangaroo court that fires them on a whim. Taxi drivers get a legitimate hearing and have the right to face their accuser.


----------



## Divide (Oct 5, 2020)

Gby said:


> Uber wants to act like limo send you from far away to pick up and paid like Gypsy car pick up more then 5 minute away should be by as on trip then no body cancel . Driver happy ridder happy


I cancel every pick-up that is more than 4 miles. Yes the Uber pay me for long distance pickup. But they just count 0.1mile- 2mile. WTF


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> don't understand


is there a consecutive ride bonus going on at the time?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

MAKe the time longer to accept trip and be able to see the info given before accepting. Like 10 SECONDS.

DON'T HIDE the pickup point. They used to have a route as well to the pickup destination. Now you have to look for the damn drop point. 

As far as the rest that's up to the driver doing his job at their discretion.... Whick obviously has blow back by the posts here.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> DC taxi owner/operators don't have to put up with nearly as much bullshit as rideshare drivers do because unlike rideshare drivers, they don't have to deal with a kangaroo court that fires them on a whim. Taxi drivers get a legitimate hearing and have the right to face their accuser.


In reality, we must suffer more. TNC drives get away with far more evictions than do cab drivers. The conditions under which a cab driver can refuse to haul are quite narrow. A TNC driver gets far more leeway.

Cab drivers have, at times, been subject to a kangaroo court. These days, you go to the Office of Administrative hearings. Your accuser does not always have to be present. The DFHV is allowed, under certain conditions, to advocate for the complainant at a hearing. This is, of course, not fair to the driver, as his accuser is not subject to cross examination. This first occurred under the Fenty Administration, allegedly under his direct orders.

I was describing more my actions when driving Uber/Lyft than the cab. If I evicted a badgering customer from the cab, I would have to be able to show that aid badgering was preventing me from operating my cab in a safe manner.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are numerous possible reasons.
> 
> As @bone-aching-work points out, if you like the Lyft offer better, you take it. This is a corollary of something that I used to run across all the time as a cab dispatcher. A driver asks for a call. You give it to him. Three minutes later, he finds something on the street he likes better, so he takes it. He does not always inform the dispatcher, either.
> 
> ...










This says 4 minutes to pax but it is 25 minutes 18 miles. You are correct uberS disinformation causes cancelations


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Tonight I had a young woman stomp out of her trashy apartment, stand at my window with a baby on her hip, no car seat, no mask, AFTER she watched me through the window for 4 1/2 minutes, and inform me very loudly that; "You s'posed to be DIRECTLY in front of my house! Why y'all always make me look for you?" She clearly hated Uber drivers, so I didn't give her the chance to show me how much. Eeny, meeny, miney moe. How shall I cancel on this nasty ho'? I had three legitimate options. (No mask won.) She went NUTS as I drove off.


I have had many like this and for some reason most of my problems have been with big mouth women, I am shocked, women supposed to be sweet and nice, ha ha ha..............


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Mole said:


> View attachment 513654
> This says 4 minutes to pax but it is 25 minutes 18 miles. You are correct uberS disinformation causes cancelations


That's perfect evidence for law suit


OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


If she say please please don't cancel on me then it is frustrated rider .just cancel as fast you can because you need to keep your calm for the rest of the day ..I did all the best to satisfy every one in exchange Uber put me Dawn and reduced my trips . Now I decline and cancel as I suspect something wrong with this people ..



Mole said:


> View attachment 513654
> This says 4 minutes to pax but it is 25 minutes 18 miles. You are correct uberS disinformation causes cancelations


That's good reason for law suit how Uber stealing driver investment to investigate all their servers and put them to pay back the money they take unfair from the drivers


----------



## Divide (Oct 5, 2020)

UberNLV said:


> is there a consecutive ride bonus going on at the time?


nothing


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 513654
> This says 4 minutes to pax but it is 25 minutes 18 miles. You are correct uberS disinformation causes cancelations


Man, driving at 1x, you get what you deserve. Lol :laugh:


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Ive heard the same, drivers are abusing the no mask button even though the pax have masks on, just to not do the ride.


Omg I wish drivers in my market were that smart


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

What area brother passengers can't get a car for 3 hours.
I don't believe they are telling the truth.
I cancel on Uber if I see a low rating after accepting a ping, since we can't see the rating on the ping now.
My other cancellations are legitimate, I won't wait after the 5 minutes, unless it is a good surge.



Trafficat said:


> I think sometimes it is a connection issue on the pax and/or driver phone. I've at times pulled up to a passenger and the passenger told me it looked like my car never moved from where I started.


This happened to me twice only in 4 years.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I actually passed on two 45+ minute trips today.

Took the first one by mistake while driving down the road at 110 kmh and misread the info. Cancelled it as soon as I saw it was a scheduled trip, and I reviewed where I was going for the pick up. No way I am driving 17 minutes to do a dead head 45+ minute long trip during the AM rush hour. Let the new ants do it......they need to learn before they quit......heh.

Second one was another 45+ minute trip about 11 minutes away, but again, I'm not doing long trips during rush hour. I just didn't accept this one.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


Right and riders and they're false allegations losing weeks of pay behind lies!!!..we should be able to cancel if in fact we are true IC'S...set our own rates etc..but we are employees I love it..NO on 22


----------



## Selectrate (Dec 28, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> In my case, I have subsequently canceled trips that I accepted before I was able to get a good look at the details. This happened a couple times today, and I realize how this could be construed as unfair to riders. But when i am concentrating on a busy street or negotiating an interstate off ramp, I don't give anything else my full attention. Perhaps Uber should give us more than five seconds to accept a ping!


It's actually ten.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Selectrate said:


> It's actually ten.


Well in that case, I feel better. A little.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I actually passed on two 45+ minute trips today.
> 
> Took the first one by mistake while driving down the road at 110 kmh and misread the info. Cancelled it as soon as I saw it was a scheduled trip, and I reviewed where I was going for the pick up. No way I am driving 17 minutes to do a dead head 45+ minute long trip during the AM rush hour. Let the new ants do it......they need to learn before they quit......heh.
> 
> Second one was another 45+ minute trip about 11 minutes away, but again, I'm not doing long trips during rush hour. I just didn't accept this one.


Long trips without return gas money are money losing trips. and apparently you are not allowed to ask for return gas fare on Uber? If they were surge fares of at least 2.0X then it would be worth it.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

The only way to prevent drivers from canceling rides would be to make drivers employees. The pool of Uber drivers would reduce by 70-80%, so you might not have access to a driver, depending on where you live. If a driver is twenty or thirty minutes away, the price you will have to pay for the ride will be a lot more since the driver is getting paid for the time it takes to reach you. If Uber drivers were paid the same as regular taxi drivers, very few drivers would cancel a ride. When a driver is making peanuts, you can’t expect AAA service. If you go to a motel 6, you can’t expect the same service you would get from a Marriott .


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Gigworker said:


> The only way to prevent drivers from canceling rides would be to make drivers employees. The pool of Uber drivers would reduce by 70-80%, so you might not have access to a driver, depending on where you live. If a driver is twenty or thirty minutes away, the price you will have to pay for the ride will be a lot more since the driver is getting paid for the time it takes to reach you. If Uber drivers were paid the same as regular taxi drivers, very few drivers would cancel a ride. When a driver is making peanuts, you can't expect AAA service. If you go to a motel 6, you can't expect the same service you would get from a Marriott .


Yet you still can get bedbugs at a Marriott.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Gigworker said:


> The only way to prevent drivers from canceling rides would be to make drivers employees. The pool of Uber drivers would reduce by 70-80%, so you might not have access to a driver, depending on where you live. If a driver is twenty or thirty minutes away, the price you will have to pay for the ride will be a lot more since the driver is getting paid for the time it takes to reach you. If Uber drivers were paid the same as regular taxi drivers, very few drivers would cancel a ride. When a driver is making peanuts, you can't expect AAA service. If you go to a motel 6, you can't expect the same service you would get from a Marriott .


Uber are getting out of business because could not support to have employee It is simple now they operating the business at drivers expenses not going to be any more car 2-5 minutes away will be 30 -60 minute away pax not waiting much they just jump in yellow cab and go where they need to go ..more likely Uber will become like gypsy cars then after will be out of market ..many base have been in NYC with employee and didn't work .. now the market are over saturated with driver and bring big benefits to Uber because are close to every pax ..


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> that's crazy that drivers would be picky about which rides to give when they are compensated so handsomely


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Selectrate said:


> It's actually ten.


In my market it is 5 seconds and 5 pings. That has never changed since day one for me.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> In my market it is 5 seconds and 5 pings. That has never changed since day one for me.


You busy because in your market not no many wants to be so low by being taxy driver's in NYC. Poverty hit high then ever no jobs since moved all factory abroad then the people jumping crazy to drive or doing something .I hope not going to ha in your market the same


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Gigworker said:


> The only way to prevent drivers from canceling rides would be to make drivers employees. The pool of Uber drivers would reduce by 70-80%, so you might not have access to a driver, depending on where you live. If a driver is twenty or thirty minutes away, the price you will have to pay for the ride will be a lot more since the driver is getting paid for the time it takes to reach you. If Uber drivers were paid the same as regular taxi drivers, very few drivers would cancel a ride. When a driver is making peanuts, you can't expect AAA service. If you go to a motel 6, you can't expect the same service you would get from a Marriott .


If ants become employee's sometime in February 2021 UP will be filled with ants complaining about how they were fired because they didn't make *required* long distance pick ups to drive some pax a short distance. Ants will be complaining about how they were fired because they didn't want to pick up pax in the bad part of town or places like Wal*Mart, places that ants will be *required* to go as an employee.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Further info on trip...
> 
> I was in Banning, pickup was Casino Morongo, about 6 miles freeway.
> 
> ...


Been past that "special" lane a bunch of times this week. I might have passed on that very trip. Once you are in that lane all pickups are a no-go. I passed hard on a few. Lyft too. That casino has way more losers than winners, as do all of them. My record is 2 winners, 1 broke even 50 to 60 losers. The rest sit in silence. Did an unintenional round trip from Palm Springs when two dummies forgot their money...just as well.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Gby said:


> You busy because in your market not no many wants to be so low by being taxy driver's in NYC. Poverty hit high then ever no jobs since moved all factory abroad then the people jumping crazy to drive or doing something .I hope not going to ha in your market the same


What?


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are numerous possible reasons.
> 
> As @bone-aching-work points out, if you like the Lyft offer better, you take it. This is a corollary of something that I used to run across all the time as a cab dispatcher. A driver asks for a call. You give it to him. Three minutes later, he finds something on the street he likes better, so he takes it. He does not always inform the dispatcher, either.
> 
> ...


Pay back for all the rerouting crap they do. How many times you get a trip and halfway to pickup it goes away ? Well they conditioned us to except to re routed in long pickups. So paybacks are a *****


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

did 15 trips today b4 heading to watch nfl..i must be in uber hell $110 total and a $1 tip!!
screw this


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Denver Dick said:


> did 15 trips today b4 heading to watch nfl..i must be in uber hell $110 total and a $1 tip!!
> screw this


110$day it sound you been worked for free ..


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Gby said:


> 110$day it sound you been worked for free ..


no crap


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

DON'T BE FOOLED . THIS SITE IS RUN BY THE CORPORATIONS . NO on 22 . GET THE REAL TRUTH HERE . YOU ARE BEING DECEIVED .
*Uber is attempting to colonize the California government*

Ryan Cooper
Mon, October 12, 2020, 2:50 AM PDT









If you live in California and own a smartphone, or a television, or a mailbox, or a functioning pair of eyes, chances are you have seen ads endorsing the Prop 22 ballot initiative in the state. Uber, Lyft, Doordash, Postmates, Instacart, and other "gig" companies have spent about _$186 million_ so far to trick Californians into voting for this atrocity - by far the most that has ever been spent on any ballot initiative in American history. The campaign is so massive that many people who live all the way across the country, including myself, have seen these ads.
Prop 22 is one of the worst ballot initiatives I have ever seen, and that is saying a lot. It would blow a huge hole in California labor law, creating a permanent sub-caste of workers vulnerable to exploitation, and turn over a huge chunk of California's political sovereignty to ruthless money-torching corporations by requiring a seven-eighths majority in the legislature to amend it. Naturally, it is being sold on lies. For God's sake, Californians, vote this thing down.
As Alex Sammon explains at _The American Prospect_, the basic idea of Prop 22 is to carve out a gig worker exception in the recent state law AB-5, which forced businesses like Uber to treat their workers like normal employees. That means paying the minimum wage, as well as unemployment insurance payments and other protections. Prop 22, by contrast, would formalize a system in which these workers would have "no eligibility for state unemployment insurance, extremely curtailed worker protections, no overtime, no sick leave, no workplace discrimination protection, and no right to collectively bargain," writes Sammon. In return, workers would get an undefined assistance with health insurance premiums and disability benefits, and a much weaker wage standard - guaranteeing just $5.64 per hour, according to a UC Berkeley analysis.
The companies claim Prop 22 would help ordinary drivers. It would "protect the ability of app-based drivers to choose independent work" and provide "drivers new benefits and protections," a pro-22 website claims. In reality, Uber and company want these things because it would save their owners and executives money - as Sammon writes, "refusal to pay into the state's unemployment insurance fund has saved Uber and Lyft a combined $413 million since 2014."

These companies have also bought off several nominally "progressive" organizations in a breathtakingly cynical piece of woke-washing - making out as though this assault on the labor rights and incomes of a heavily-minority workforce is actually a racial justice issue, somehow. In particular, California NAACP President Alice Huffman has been publishing absolutely shameless pro-22 agitprop after an $85,000 payment to her consulting firm. (She has done the same routine with several other dubious ballot initiatives this year.)
One especially bizarre aspect of this situation is that, even with all their cheating of employment and anti-trust regulations, almost all these companies have been hemorrhaging money for years. Uber alone has lost something like _$27 billion_ since 2009 - that's more than an entire year of profits from the massive Bank of America - yet somehow it keeps not going bankrupt. (It seems it has a blank check from the bottomless sovereign wealth fund of Saudi Arabia.) So here we have a whole sector of the economy maniacally dedicated to maximum exploitation of workers that _doesn't even make any money_.
Moreover, there is little prospect of these companies _ever_ making mongo profits, as their colossal venture capital investments would necessitate, even if they can treat their workers like disposable hand wipes. Taxi driving and food delivery are low-margin, high-investment businesses that cannot grow exponentially in the fashion of Google or Amazon. The only reason that Uber and Postmates have grown so fast is that they hugely undercut all the normal competitors that have to make their accounting work. Customers like these companies largely because they get a huge discount from what it actually costs to provide the service.
Indeed, voting against Prop 22 is arguably a pro-business move in addition to being pro-worker. If you believe in market competition, companies should have to compete fairly on grounds of price and quality, not be undercut by a cynical evasion of labor and anti-trust law. (They should also be prohibited from dumping their services under cost, but that is a subject for another article.)
But perhaps the most offensive part of Prop 22 - the one that gives away the whole game - is the seven-eighths majority requirement to change it through the legislature. This is not the move of a coalition that thinks it is on the side of the majority of Californians. This is what you do if you are pushing a grossly unfair measure with lies, and you are pretty sure there is going to be a huge backlash when people figure out they've been sold a bill of goods.
Of course, if Prop 22 passes, Uber and company will continue to rely on the California government for their basic functioning - from building and maintaining roads, to running the legal system, to providing basic services all their workers and customers rely on, and a hundred other things. It's a classic Republican Party strategy of quiet authoritarianism: set up minoritarian structures that make it nearly impossible for the people to actually overthrow your power no matter who they vote for. In effect, these companies are trying to colonize the power of the state for themselves.
Californians: Don't fall for it!


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

moJohoJo said:


> DON'T BE FOOLED . THIS SITE IS RUN BY THE CORPORATIONS . NO on 22 . GET THE REAL TRUTH HERE . YOU ARE BEING DECEIVED .
> *Uber is attempting to colonize the California government*
> 
> Ryan Cooper
> ...


I'm seeing long story. I'm in AB5 favor. Because I'm the fifth year in this industry then this company should be strongly regulated if they do not want to operate on AB5 they should be regulated for not take more then 0/5% from total fare .. I'm telling you why . Because they had been taken over all US transportation industry and operating business at workers expenses .. are allot of workers in all State over one million ..when all of this driver get olde who's going to pay their retirement and health if This company are taking all the money after their work ..


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ive gotten several good rides on my taxi from uber riders that got canceled. My meter has 3 fare rates, $2.10, $2.50, $2.90 per mile, I always start off at the higher rate, if they complain about uber while loading, I leave it set there, if they are gracious and thank me for picking them up, I set it on the $2.50 mile. I rarely use the lowest rate, not when they are willing to pay higher.



moJohoJo said:


> It's a classic Republican Party strategy of quiet authoritarianism: set up minoritarian structures that make it nearly impossible for the people to actually overthrow your power no matter who they vote for.


All good till your had to bring partisan politics, and with that your FOS.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Ive gotten several good rides on my taxi from uber riders that got canceled. My meter has 3 fare rates, $2.10, $2.50, $2.90 per mile, I always start off at the higher rate, if they complain about uber while loading, I leave it set there, if they are gracious and thank me for picking them up, I set it on the $2.50 mile. I rarely use the lowest rate, not when they are willing to pay higher.
> 
> 
> All good till your had to bring partisan politics, and with that your FOS.


Wow that's sounds real good fare on that market . Some Uber fare in NYS are 0.18$ p / mile reAl rubbery because the State allow them do this


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Gby said:


> Wow that's sounds real good fare on that market . Some Uber fare in NYS are 0.18$ p / mile reAl rubbery because the State allow them do this


Several years ago both the Republican controlled state legislatures in Kansas and Missouri de-regulated the livery and transportation industry, I raised my rates when I went independent, I charge extra for holidays, weekends, and late nights, even with the pandemic, Ive done 20% more business than last year. The old taxi model needs to be updated, the ride share model needs sustainable rates, as long as drivers are willing to be pimped out, the fares will not improve. Having 1000's of drivers driving ride share in a community because they have no other options to provide for them selves and their families, at below market rates is exploitation at it's worst. Voting does matter.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> Don't worry about what other drivers are doing and just keep doing the best job that you can do and what works for you as everyone is an independent contractor as they like to call each and every driver. It a loophole the drivers are exploiting without any penalties. They are cherry picking the most profitable jobs by accepting a job and canceling it they stay high on the algorithm as Uber/lyft decreases their chances of getting a trip if they get pinged for a job but don't take it.
> 
> In the end it backfires on the driver long term as riders will continue to use these rideshare companies but they need to play the long game in the meantime.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree!! 
There is way to many "CHERRY PICKER'S", especially with Uber X. Nobody should get constant short trips, from people who won't accept them. I have had more than my share of CRAP RUNS because someone else is waiting for the inevitable to magically happen. Here's a good one, really p-i-s-s-e-d me off. I am in Scottsdale, AZ. got a ping 20 minutes away to Tempe, AZ. (Tempe Marketplace, Target). Pax was smart didn't give his drop off destination on the app. So I had no clue how far the trip was going. I drive to go pick up pax, pax complained to me that other drivers kept canceling him, and he had been waiting 2 hours. When he got in my car he had entered his drop off, wasn't 1/4 mile from where I picked him up. Pax thought if he didn't enter drop off someone would eventually pick him up. I drove 20 minutes for BS guess what he got a 1 star from me. He could have walked or got an upgraded Uber. By the way I only made 2.37 for that trip and no tip!! 
Cheap pax, OMG plenty out there. They enjoy seeing what they can get away with drivers. Some drivers will play along with their games. Not me! I had a trip offered that was 7 minutes away and trip going 45 minutes. I accepted it. Arrived at pick up location, couldn't believe it at first. A woman with 5 kids (3 needing car seats) and all their belongings. I told the woman I am not able to do this trip. I told her my limit is 4 and with no car seats for kids. She got irate with me, calling me everything but a white person. I believe we all breathe the same air, we are all equal. She happen to be black. ( I don't care if you are purple, orange, and have polka dots). She tried playing the black card on me. I told her, mam you need a bigger vehicle. She continued to call me names, finally my 5 minutes to cancel her was up, she got cancelled. 
YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!!


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


I've discovered that it's always wise to verify the pickup address. Passengers use the "pin" (for Uber) or the "use my location" (for Lyft) options, then the pickup address is wrong A LOT OF THE TIME!



IRME4EVER said:


> I totally agree!!
> There is way to many "CHERRY PICKER'S", especially with Uber X. Nobody should get constant short trips, from people who won't accept them. I have had more than my share of CRAP RUNS because someone else is waiting for the inevitable to magically happen. Here's a good one, really p-i-s-s-e-d me off. I am in Scottsdale, AZ. got a ping 20 minutes away to Tempe, AZ. (Tempe Marketplace, Target). Pax was smart didn't give his drop off destination on the app. So I had no clue how far the trip was going. I drive to go pick up pax, pax complained to me that other drivers kept canceling him, and he had been waiting 2 hours. When he got in my car he had entered his drop off, wasn't 1/4 mile from where I picked him up. Pax thought if he didn't enter drop off someone would eventually pick him up. I drove 20 minutes for BS guess what he got a 1 star from me. He could have walked or got an upgraded Uber. By the way I only made 2.37 for that trip and no tip!!
> Cheap pax, OMG plenty out there. They enjoy seeing what they can get away with drivers. Some drivers will play along with their games. Not me! I had a trip offered that was 7 minutes away and trip going 45 minutes. I accepted it. Arrived at pick up location, couldn't believe it at first. A woman with 5 kids (3 needing car seats) and all their belongings. I told the woman I am not able to do this trip. I told her my limit is 4 and with no car seats for kids. She got irate with me, calling me everything but a white person. I believe we all breathe the same air, we are all equal. She happen to be black. ( I don't care if you are purple, orange, and have polka dots). She tried playing the black card on me. I told her, mam you need a bigger vehicle. She continued to call me names, finally my 5 minutes to cancel her was up, she got cancelled.
> YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!!


... or selfish or inconsiderate and completely willing to make a fool of one's self, even in front of their children.



Denver Dick said:


> did 15 trips today b4 heading to watch nfl..i must be in uber hell $110 total and a $1 tip!!
> screw this


When you say "today", how many hours are you talking about?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

shirleyujest said:


> I've discovered that it's always wise to verify the pickup address. Passengers use the "pin" (for Uber) or the "use my location" (for Lyft) options, then the pickup address is wrong A LOT OF THE TIME!
> 
> 
> ... or selfish or inconsiderate and completely willing to make a fool of one's self, even in front of their children.
> ...


Must be about 10 hours Uber become Gypsy cars actually they never was transportation industry officially ..


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Gby said:


> Must be about 10 hours Uber become Gypsy cars actually they never was transportation industry officially ..


Yeah, $100 for ten hours would be practically nothing here in the Detroit area where I live. You should give up on the days that start looking like that; not even worth the gas.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

shirleyujest said:


> Yeah, $100 for ten hours would be practically nothing here in the Detroit area where I live. You should give up on the days that start looking like that; not even worth the gas.


Come to NYC then you will make $80 day and you move in traffic from one place to another till your brain blow up &#128512;. Uber start well but they screwed everything better look for another job even Mc Donald pay better .. without any harassment like Uber do to it's drivers


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Gby said:


> Come to NYC then you will make $80 day and you move in traffic from one place to another till your brain blow up &#128512;. Uber start well but they screwed everything better look for another job even Mc Donald pay better .. without any harassment like Uber do to it's drivers


If McDonald's pays better and there is no harassment why not work for McDonald's instead of Uber?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> If McDonald's pays better and there is no harassment why not work for McDonald's then instead of Uber?


Because I'm in progress to go forward ..I'm not dependent if Uber ..Uber are s.....t corporate no body make money with Uber ..


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Gby said:


> Because I'm in progress to go forward ..I'm not dependent if Uber ..Uber are s.....t corporate no body make money with Uber ..


Well the good news is that if Uber and Lyft are forced to make ants employee's nobody will have to worry about employee's cancelling rides anymore. Cancel too many rides and you go bye-bye!


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

blackOWNEDuber.com said:


> View attachment 515614
> View attachment 515615


Those times still was good times Uber have been take up to 70% even now they take when it Cath out of five borough


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


That is the Uber mentality. That is how classic USA business works. What I want in the short term. The minimum customer service possible your business can get away with. Screw your customers as much as they will let you. Do nothing because it is a nice decent thing to do. If you think you can get a better deal while screwing someone else, then of course you do it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are numerous possible reasons.
> 
> As @bone-aching-work points out, if you like the Lyft offer better, you take it. This is a corollary of something that I used to run across all the time as a cab dispatcher. A driver asks for a call. You give it to him. Three minutes later, he finds something on the street he likes better, so he takes it. He does not always inform the dispatcher, either.


I drove a cab for years, and my recollection is that if a driver didn't pick up a dispatched call, without telling the dispatcher why, he'd be fired. 


> Traffic/driving difficulties that arise suddenly can lead to cancellations. The driver turns down a one way street into a flashy arrow hell, a colliision or a fire. A driver can miss or make an incorrect turn and decide that it is no longer worth it to cover the ping.
> 
> Other things are mechanical difficulties, the driver suddenly has to go to the bathroom, decides that he simply would rather do something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove a cab for years, and my recollection is that if a driver didn't pick up a dispatched call, without telling the dispatcher why, he'd be fired.


From what I learned from former and current hackers in large cities in California, you do not have the street hail culture that we have in the East. You did have people walking up to taxi stands or waving from the front door of a hotel and getting a cab, but, other than that, you called. If you put up your hand, most drivers kept going.

While you can call here, and, of late, use an application, you also could put up your hand or walk up to a stand. Before the TNCs, fewer than ten per-cent of the cabs in the Capital of Your Nation had radios. We were the last major U.S. City to go to computer/digital/GPS/satellite call assignment. The company of which I was an official was the last one still on voice dispatch (READ: _real_ dispatch). We did not have meters until 2008. From 1931-2008 we had a Zone System. A satellite would not have worked well for the drivers on a Zone System. One company did have a satellite that assigned calls in the last two years of the Zone System. The drivers hated it.

The glaring difference in the District of Columbia, as opposed not only to other major cities, but, also even its suburbs, was the original concept of a dispatch system favoured the drivers over the customers. The dispatcher's job was to make money for the drivers. Thus, you assigned the best jobs first, while the mediocre jobs got something when you got it and the garbage jobs waited. This also made it easy for a dispatcher to punish aberrant drivers. As a dispatcher, you did, of course, make allowances for regulars and charge accounts.

As a result, drivers who did not cover jobs received only the lightest penalty for first or occasional offences. For the first or occasional offence, the worst that happened to a driver was that the dispatcher screamed at him on the air. If it were a regular or a regular that people avoided (because they did not like where the regular was going), the dispatcher might put him off the air for the remainder of the shift, or, put him on the Punishment List. If a driver made a habit of this, he might get called into the office and screamed at. Only if he continued to fail to cover jobs did he get a long term suspension from the radio. I do not recall ever kicking a driver out of the company for failure to cover jobs. I kicked out a few who repeatedly stole jobs from other drivers, but, never any who did not cover jobs. In fact, I can not recall any other official's kicking out a driver for failure to cover jobs.

In most cases, the driver would tell you if he wanted to run something that he found on the street. Usually, you let him do it, albeit begrudgingly. Those who made a habit of this did get suspended for the shift or put onto the Punishment List.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, I drove 20 miles into the boonies yesterday for a "scheduled pickup" and "premium pickup possible" only to have the pax cancel in two minutes. 

I think I got about $8 but the trip would have been about $20.

So, yeah, I should have declined or canceled.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> Man, driving at 1x, you get what you deserve. Lol :laugh:


I have only drove 1 day in the last 8 months I just stay on and look at the incoming offers.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I dont know how drivers are finding out where riders are going before they are in the car. I wish i knew how to cancel rides before reaching the destination. I constantly get rides to the shooting galleries of Shitcago from affluent suburban areas. They dont tip, or respect your time or your car.I arrive and in this market you have no clue where they are going unless you accept the ride and you can only swipe when you are pretty much in front of the location to pickup. I've tried to accept the ride a block before pickup spot and it wont let me.Riders tell me the last uber just drove up, looked at them and drove away. How drivers aren't getting dropped is beyond me. Oh well until I find something else to make a living at I guess I'll hope I don't get a flat in Englewood at 2 am and get killed for a $10ride.


----------



## JuneNYC28 (Sep 7, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


How much is the salary for an Uber spokesperson? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Ajstutz69 (Oct 19, 2016)

I’ve been getting a lot of these pax as well, also been getting a lot of upgrades to XL... another thing, I was that customer that waited 4 hours for a ride one night.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Ajstutz69 said:


> I've been getting a lot of these pax as well, also been getting a lot of upgrades to XL... another thing, I was that customer that waited 4 hours for a ride one night.


Kind of stupid. why to way 4 hours .. you waited 4 hours to get cheap ride .otherwise you could order car service . they are located every where then with those drivers you feel like with your friends


----------



## TonyG (Nov 3, 2015)

The majority of my cancels are because I accepted the ride by mistake. Back in the day, Uber's ride request would lag about 1 second; your phone screen would go blank, then you would hear the chime, then see the request. For the past couple years, they switched the process up, seemingly to encourage drivers to just be willing to take a ride that they accidentally accepted.

I.E. I'll be parked somewhere, waiting for a request. I'll use another app on my phone (usually facebook or a game). While tapping my phone screen or swiping down my facebook feed, an uber request will immediately pop up on my screen and on many occasions I'll tap just at the right time to accept the ride without even seeing it. 

What a lame change for uber to make. Just because I'm online and waiting for a ride doesn't mean uber gets exclusive use of my device. Lyft's system is a lot more user friendly. When a request comes in and I'm using another app, I need to tap a button to get back to the Lyft app, and only there can I accept or decline a ride. Much more convenient.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> From what I learned from former and current hackers in large cities in California, you do not have the street hail culture that we have in the East. You did have people walking up to taxi stands or waving from the front door of a hotel and getting a cab, but, other than that, you called. If you put up your hand, most drivers kept going.


In L.A, especially downtown and hollywood, hailing is very common. Not as common as the suburbs, but cabbies are very conditioned to grab hail. If he has a call, they'll often call the dispatcher, and tell her 'there's a pick up on the corner of blah blah, etc).


> While you can call here, and, of late, use an application, you also could put up your hand or walk up to a stand. Before the TNCs, fewer than ten per-cent of the cabs in the Capital of Your Nation had radios. We were the last major U.S. City to go to computer/digital/GPS/satellite call assignment. The company of which I was an official was the last one still on voice dispatch (READ: _real_ dispatch). We did not have meters until 2008. From 1931-2008 we had a Zone System. A satellite would not have worked well for the drivers on a Zone System. One company did have a satellite that assigned calls in the last two years of the Zone System. The drivers hated it.


L.A., Orange County, and SanDiego cabs all had radios, 'till mid 90s, then had digital dispatch, after that. After years of listening to noisy radio, the digital system came as a great relief, plus it put gypsies wtih scanners out of business. 


> The glaring difference in the District of Columbia, as opposed not only to other major cities, but, also even its suburbs, was the original concept of a dispatch system favoured the drivers over the customers. The dispatcher's job was to make money for the drivers. Thus, you assigned the best jobs first, while the mediocre jobs got something when you got it and the garbage jobs waited. This also made it easy for a dispatcher to punish aberrant drivers. As a dispatcher, you did, of course, make allowances for regulars and charge accounts.


Interesting you call them 'jobs' , in l.a they were just 'fares' or 'trips' in San diego, a dispatched call was called a 'bell', which was a holdover from the 20s when cab stands had a telephone. the guy first up will take the 'bell' ( the phone ringing ) and get his trip.


> As a result, drivers who did not cover jobs received only the lightest penalty for first or occasional offences. For the first or occasional offence, the worst that happened to a driver was that the dispatcher screamed at him on the air. If it were a regular or a regular that people avoided (because they did not like where the regular was going), the dispatcher might put him off the air for the remainder of the shift, or, put him on the Punishment List. If a driver made a habit of this, he might get called into the office and screamed at. Only if he continued to fail to cover jobs did he get a long term suspension from the radio. I do not recall ever kicking a driver out of the company for failure to cover jobs. I kicked out a few who repeatedly stole jobs from other drivers, but, never any who did not cover jobs. In fact, I can not recall any other official's kicking out a driver for failure to cover jobs.
> 
> In most cases, the driver would tell you if he wanted to run something that he found on the street. Usually, you let him do it, albeit begrudgingly. Those who made a habit of this did get suspended for the shift or put onto the Punishment List.


I kinda missed driving a cab, shooting the shit with drivers on the lot while waiting for a car. Uber is so impersonal, I don't even know who my supervisor is, or I probably don't have one. But, it does have it's advantages. No more run outs, no more getting 'scouped' by other drivers, no more having to keep a trip sheet, no more handling cash, and now we have GPS, it's so damn easy now. I can work whenever I want, and no lease to pay.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> After years of listening to noisy radio, the digital system came as a great relief


The satellite works better with meters than it did with the Zone System. Only one company here had the satellite under the Zone System. As our dispatch systems favoured driver over customer, you lost that with the satellite. The satellite gives you whatever job. The dispatcher, assuming that you were not on his punishment list, gives you the best.

Conversely, it did eliminate dispatcher's showing favouritism, but, it did not eliminate corruption. The companies replaced skilled dispatchers with minimum wage telephone operators, who could be bought off for less. This actually increased the turnover in what is already a high turnover job, as the cab companies constantly were firing operators for corruption. As most of these women had minimum wage level understanding, they did not understand that computers leave tracks. Further, they did not think that anyone monitored the surveillance cameras. There was one company whose owner's son was a porno freak. He had his own private collection of content where the midnight dispatcher was doing midnight operators.

,


Oscar Levant said:


> plus it put gypsies wtih scanners out of business.


It _did_ accomplish that.



Oscar Levant said:


> Interesting you call them 'jobs'


..........local slang......also used in Baltimore and its suburbs............................"Trip sheets" are "manifests", here. Here, the call boxes had lights rather than bells. If they had bells, they might disturb the peace in the residential areas. The last call box that I ever remember seeing was one at NBC Washington Studios. It was a Capitol Cab call box, which I though odd, as Capitol did hardly any business on the West Side. NBC used to call mostly Diamond, which did most of its business on the West Side.



Oscar Levant said:


> No more run outs no more getting 'scouped' by other drivers, no more having to keep a trip sheet, no more handling cash, and now we have GPS, it's so damn easy now. I can work whenever I want, and no lease to pay.


You do not get that on the application cab jobs, here, either. We have Uber Taxi and Curb. They pay through the application. I would assume that Flywheel (what they have in California) is similar.

You still can get a job stolen or snatched by a *********; he just has them pay in car using cash or card. Here, a "gypsy" cab is one that has no "dispatch" (............for lack of a better term. This digital stuff is really just "call assignment"). An illegal cab is simply an "illegal", whether the driver, vehicle or both are illegal/unlicenced

While you need not deal with cash in TNC work, some cab users still pay cash. In fact, since COVID-19, more people have been paying cash. I do not need the Jippy Yess, except in the far our suburbs or one Maryland suburb..


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Bahahaha these thread is hilarious....
Pax saying they waited HOURS for a ride. Sure bob.... if they are waiting hours,.than they should drive themselves....


----------



## Melody B (Oct 9, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


The problem is : We can't see where you need to go till AFTER we accept the ride. We can see where to pick you up, but until we swipe ACCEPT then we see where your goin. I wont got 20 min away 8 miles to pick up someone who is going 6 minutes away 2 miles. That's why we cancel. We ***** to Uber and Lyft ALL the time about this. But Platinum and Diamond are the only tiers who CAN see where you riders are going. 
But.. to get to those tiers the driver has to have some ridiculous amount of time on the road, mileage driven and like 2000 riders. Basically, you work your booty off and beat the shit outa your vehicle es to accomplish this.



bone-aching-work said:


> I only cancel on my way to pickup if the other app pings me with a closer/better pickup offer. That might explain some of these cancellations.


Hmmm



Melody B said:


> The problem is : We can't see where you need to go till AFTER we accept the ride. We can see where to pick you up, but until we swipe ACCEPT then we see where your goin. I wont got 20 min away 8 miles to pick up someone who is going 6 minutes away 2 miles. That's why we cancel. We @@@@@ to Uber and Lyft ALL the time about this. But Platinum and Diamond are the only tiers who CAN see where you riders are going.
> But.. to get to those tiers the driver has to have some ridiculous amount of time on the road, mileage driven and like 2000 riders. Basically, you work your booty off and beat the shit outa your vehicle es to accomplish this.
> 
> 
> Hmmm


Me too. I wont drive 20 min and 10 miles away to pick up someone who is going 5 mins away 2 miles. No thank



TonyG said:


> The majority of my cancels are because I accepted the ride by mistake. Back in the day, Uber's ride request would lag about 1 second; your phone screen would go blank, then you would hear the chime, then see the request. For the past couple years, they switched the process up, seemingly to encourage drivers to just be willing to take a ride that they accidentally accepted.
> 
> I.E. I'll be parked somewhere, waiting for a request. I'll use another app on my phone (usually facebook or a game). While tapping my phone screen or swiping down my facebook feed, an uber request will immediately pop up on my screen and on many occasions I'll tap just at the right time to accept the ride without even seeing it.
> 
> What a lame change for uber to make. Just because I'm online and waiting for a ride doesn't mean uber gets exclusive use of my device. Lyft's system is a lot more user friendly. When a request comes in and I'm using another app, I need to tap a button to get back to the Lyft app, and only there can I accept or decline a ride. Much more convenient.


I work for LYFT and UBER. I like both but if I had to Choose,, LYFT. I get rider after rider with LYFT they automatically put it in the que unless you dont want to, then they dont. You hit Last Ride and LYFT will quit. UBER doesn't do that. I can sit for 10 to 20 minutes waiting for someone to need a ride.



sadboy said:


> Bahahaha these thread is hilarious....
> Pax saying they waited HOURS for a ride. Sure bob.... if they are waiting hours,.than they should drive themselves....


If I had to wait more than 10 min for a 2 mile ride to get home,, I'd start jogging. People are lazy.


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


.

I hear stories like that as well! Usually along the lines of "you're the 4th driver I've tried...all the others canceled." Of course not knowing the situation, it can be hard to judge. But if you accept a ride, then don't cancel. If you don't want to drive, turn off the app. Doesn't seem like rocket science to me! I especially appreciate being on the Lyft platform as a platinum member...they give me a preview of every ride. That helps...but just as a matter of personal integrity...if you accept a ride it is only right that you don't cancel. Thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

I canceled today an Uber x when I get there. 4 people. One wants the front seat. No mask in sight. No thanks. Don’t even get in.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Taxi818 said:


> I canceled today an Uber x when I get there. 4 people. One wants the front seat. No mask in sight. No thanks. Don't even get in.


Read the OP. Drivers accepting rides, 3-5, maybe 15 minutes later they cancel. Some even text the pax before they cancel. They don't give a reason for the cancel, they just drop it.

This is what commonly called bad customer service. It pisses the pax off! So, after 2-3 driver cancels, A driver actually shows up, we get YOUR 1* rating!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I've had several pax ask me why the previous driver cancels on them, or does not drive toward them. I usually give them several of the typical reasons, but they are always thankful for my comments and for actually picking them up. Never got a "1" from a pax that was previously cancelled on.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Further info on trip...
> 
> I was in Banning, pickup was Casino Morongo, about 6 miles freeway.
> 
> ...


Thank your governor. Newsome has the whole state screwed up!


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

I don't understand many things anybody thinks and does either. I do know one thing...if cancelation has been increasing becoming a problem, it isn't the driver issue, it's a Uber (or which ever app you use) issue. 

People say capitalism is best...well, here you go! Uber doesn't want to pay much for your services, things are not going to get better and you can't help anybody unless you help yourself first.

Seems like a moral issue with you but it doesn't sound like it's a practical way of going by it. At the end of the day, it's your vehicle and your time you are burning up for money, might as well make the call best for you. People just don't cancel multiple times unless there is something they all noticed something wasn't right. Be careful out there


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

I get rider after rider with LYFT they automatically put it in the que unless you dont want to, then they dont. 
You hit Last Ride and LYFT will quit. 

I love both of those things about LYFT!!!

Except Saturday I turned on the apps and LYFT doesn't auto accept anymore and if it does I can't find how to engage it!
And Uber just started auto accept!


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Boston Bill said:


> I get rider after rider with LYFT they automatically put it in the que unless you dont want to, then they dont.
> You hit Last Ride and LYFT will quit.
> 
> I love both of those things about LYFT!!!
> ...


Both apps have this functionality (Lyft by default), and on theirs at least one can simply remove-from-queue. 
Uber requires toggling auto-accept to "On," but _for the love of all things holy and otherwise_- I cannot grasp why anyone would allow (toggle "ON") Auto-accept! That's a pure invitation for all the garbage floating around, repeatedly declined. Sure, there are occasionally "winners" hidden in there, but they've usually resulted from a cancellation via a previous driver (I managed one a few days ago; it resulted in an easy 18min. $61 [2.8x] fare, pre-tip).

In short: *auto-accept = hard pass* from me.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I am not entirely reliant on being a rideshare driver to live, so I simply play the cards I am dealt. One exception: if the rider is 10 or more minutes away. In my early days as an Uber driver I would drive 10 minutes or more only to get gypped by distant riders going a block or two to buy cigarettes.


----------



## Sbuchho345 (Dec 1, 2017)

I drive in Milwaukee...I get told quite often how other drivers get within a few minutes away and cancel
And if the pax has a prescheduled ride for work. I understand their being urinated off..
Last weekend I had a ride to o'hare airport from Milwaukee. Senior couple 3 larger bags, prescheduled trip first 2 drivers canceled..
If I could find out who they are I'd kiss them on the lips!!!
A $115.00 trip.... then... wife and husband both tip me.... $100.00 from each! Do the math...I find quite often taking a ride after someone had canceled I do pretty good on the tip.. cancel all you want all I hear is $$$$


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Sbuchho345 said:


> I drive in Milwaukee...I get told quite often how other drivers get within a few minutes away and cancel
> And if the pax has a prescheduled ride for work. I understand their being urinated off..
> Last weekend I had a ride to o'hare airport from Milwaukee. Senior couple 3 larger bags, prescheduled trip first 2 drivers canceled..
> If I could find out who they are I'd kiss them on the lips!!!
> A $115.00 trip.... then... wife and husband both tip me.... $100.00 from each! Do the math...I find quite often taking a ride after someone had canceled I do pretty good on the tip.. cancel all you want all I hear is $$$$


Cancelation it come because drivers are to screwed by Uber . I'm pretty sure everyone wants to make some money but most of the time Uber are sucks wants me to go 15 mile away to pick up some one at my expenses then after picking up pax pay only 0.20 cent p/mile then I end the ride with nothing .if they will show the fare and the destination in advance it will be no cancelation only declines


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

During pandemic high AR gives trip direction and distance (value) whilst high CR had no impact.

So - accept all trips to keep high AR-Trip visibility. Cancel to weed out poor returns.

The price of Ubers lack of transparency.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


I'm totally with you on this. I very very rarely ever cancel once I've accepted the trip. The only time I ever cancel is if the passenger never shows up.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I'm totally with you on this. I very very rarely ever cancel once I've accepted the trip. The only time I ever cancel is if the passenger never shows up.


I'm right with you on that. While I have many times, for significant periods of time, had my AR in the single digits to teens- my CR has never, as best I can recall, been over 5-7% (and that was during FT driving). I simply don't like to commit to job and flake out. Of course, many circumstances call for cancellations; I'll apply when necessary or when my judgment decides it's likely in my best interest. Still, that certainly falls within a very significant minority of accepted trips. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> I'm right with you on that. While I have many times, for significant periods of time, had my AR in the single digits to teens- my CR has never, as best I can recall, been over 5-7% (and that was during FT driving). I simply don't like to commit to job and flake out. Of course, many circumstances call for cancellations; I'll apply when necessary or when my judgment decides it's likely in my best interest. Still, that certainly falls within a very significant minority of accepted trips. &#129335;&#127995;


@34-Methoxyzacko my bro, we are on the same page here. I always like think about how I would feel if I've been waiting for a while and someone cancels on me when they're like three or four minutes away. I would just feel very very unhappy about it so I just never do it to anybody else. even if I accepted the ride by mistake.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I'm totally with you on this. I very very rarely ever cancel once I've accepted the trip. The only time I ever cancel is if the passenger never shows up.


Sometimes I'll cancel a 5 minute trip if it takes me 15+ minutes o get to p/u.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I cancel all the time and sleep fine


----------



## UberUKdriver (Sep 10, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


That 4.9 means the the customer has been on the receiving end of a 1 star doesn't it?

I had a customer with a 4.94 rating text me within 15 seconds of receiving the job and my Spidey sense told me to cancel it there and then, I then arrived within 3 minutes and picked the customer up and I instantly regretted not cancelling the trip earlier.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

careful people if you get to the point where you can see where they are going and cancel the passenger is able to rate you.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> careful people if you get to the point where you can see where they are going and cancel the passenger is able to rate you.


I cancel on pax sometimes right upon arrival just to remind them who needs who


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

UberUKdriver said:


> That 4.9 means the the customer has been on the receiving end of a 1 star doesn't it?


Not necessarily. On Lyft, ratings are rounded up/down, so a 4.85 is a 4.9 while a 4.94 is also a 4.9. 
Like with the driver-side, I find most pax on Lyft tend to be 4.9-5.0. If I see it as 4.7-4.8 and have accepted,_ I usually take the extra steps to click on their profile_ while at a red light (to see the number of rides taken & time on-platform).
Typically, the 4.7-4.8 ones I encounter have accounts created between 2013-2016. 
It was during this timeframe that Lyft was like Uber in that ratings had to be entered immediately. Now, they default to 5-stars unless changed. And once I check that information, if it's a 4.7 or 4.8 (Lyft) and the account was created _after_ 2018 and _many_ rides have been taken (75-100+), that is when I begin to pay closer attention to any potential signs. 
I've received multiple pings on Lyft from pax with literal 1.0 ratings. 
Each of the three I recall accepting & following through with... Well, I was their 2nd ride. &#128517;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I cancel on pax sometimes right upon arrival just to remind them who needs who


They NEED this !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> I've received multiple pings on Lyft from pax with literal 1.0 ratings.
> Each of the three I recall accepting & following through with... Well, I was their 2nd ride. &#128517;


Interesting. Here, if they've had less than 25 rides, they are marked as a new passenger. It doesn't show their rating


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One thing that frequently will cause me to cancel is when Uber alters the map and orientation to deceive me into accepting a job that I would not accept. In addition, I will cancel if the time estimate is incorrect. Usually, I can take a glance at the map and figure out where it is, but, not always. Lyft usually shows the address, so I can decide from that if I will cover it. Uber no longer shows the street address.
> 
> As the TNCs do not care about the driver, the driver rightly must look out for himself. For this reason, I condone practices such as shuffling and other dishonest practices by the driver.
> 
> Despite that, I do shy from/caution against mask shuffles. You might get away with one or two mask shuffles here and there, but, if you cancel-no mask too frequently and there are frequent denials from the customers, Uber/Lyft will take notice


Yep
Quest
Got a trip last night that showed in the quest. Took it and it's out
Cancel

It's not my problem. It's Uber
They don't pay enough
They designed this quest system
They designed the pay system


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Interesting. Here, if they've had less than 25 rides, they are marked as a new passenger. It doesn't show their rating


On the driver-facing side as well? They must have changed something, because two 1.0 rated pax I picked up were in Denver (actually one was Thornton the other was near old Westminster). That was also well before number of trips were displayed (only month/year of acct. activation), and I kinda phished the info out of them.

I know my pax app does say "New" & I've used Lyft 86 times (on that acct.) but I've checked a few times (driving) and had 5.0 pax who had single-digit numbers of trips listed (this specific info wasn't available, here at least, until August 2020).
Hmm...

It wouldn't surprise me. There are many differences between markets, as you know. Heck, I still kinda feel like, during my first week driving in DFW (after moving from Denver) Lyft still had me in "Denver-mode," so to speak. It was 6 wks after the shift to PPZ's and the amounts + frequency of those zones were identical to my experience in Denver- the following week, everything shifted; not exactly in a positive way. And looking back, the last day I drove in Denver (June 2019) may very well have been the single most profitable day I've had in 5yrs of this. While not the highest daily amount by far, the fact that I cashed out $162 with a grand total of 36 miles on the odometer across 12 trips- that was great. 11:03PM-2:16AM. 
'Twas also 4 years ago today (well, this weekend of December 2016) that I got my first (+ 2nd & 3rd) 8.0x fares- that snowstorm that nodody seemed to anticipate, which materialized from 8PM through the night. &#128513;


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They took away the money ,but I hear they still drink starbucks everyday.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I cancel on pax sometimes right upon arrival just to remind them who needs who


If you are feeling it, you could get a badly rated PAX and pull this on them just to remind them why having a bad rating doesn't do us drivers well.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Both platforms are in a bit of a war for driver's attention to retain market share and have a decent quarter. Perhaps the drivers are multiapping.
> 
> Perhaps the drivers have to accept the ride to discover the destination because these garbage companies try to hide the trip information from us.


I'm sick of going into jobs blind,underpaid no tips and long unpaid rides home.I will cancel if I don't like the sound of your voice now.I also forgot ,not paying tolls to get out of an airport that you wouldn't have been in if it wasn't for the passenger.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't ever expect tips. 

Don't accept any over 45 minutes or whatever your market notifies as long trip. 

Know where to be, when to be, and where not to be.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


gee- maybe they are saying F you. Drivers have zero power to adjust pay. The only exception is to disrupt the system..Endless acceptance and cancels until a surge generates seems to do the trick


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

No, no that’s not what’s going on. Uber will cancel on your behalf if a driver closer to the pax becomes free, this is only within the 1st 2 minutes of course, then the same thing will happens to the next driver and so on so then it makes it seem like a bunch of drivers are cancelling. If you get a ping and start heading towards your destination and the passenger cancels within the first 2 minutes, continue to drive to the address and observe from a distance and you’ll see another driver picking up the same pax. I had a pickup in Laguna Beach on an XL that was surge at 3x and was 6 mins out, they were going to West Hollywood. Pax cancelled after 1 minute so I figured they were going to re order again so I drove to the pax location and parked down the street but close enough to see their house and when I approached they were already getting into another XL Uber. It’s because that driver became free and was closer to that pax so the app automatically did its magic and now I’m out that $130 fare.....I was pissed! Lyft does this also and its bull shit. As long as you make it past the first 2 minutes the app won’t automatically cancel if a driver becomes closer to your pax.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Remember the Samior thread?I became him!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


In my opinion I don't get paid enough to do multiple stops for a 4.67 and I cancel 
If Uber does not like it they should pay more.
Uber is not out for me so it's every man for himself


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> Tonight I had a young woman stomp out of her trashy apartment, stand at my window with a baby on her hip, no car seat, no mask, AFTER she watched me through the window for 4 1/2 minutes, and inform me very loudly that; "You s'posed to be DIRECTLY in front of my house! Why y'all always make me look for you?" She clearly hated Uber drivers, so I didn't give her the chance to show me how much. Eeny, meeny, miney moe. How shall I cancel on this nasty ho'? I had three legitimate options. (No mask won.) She went NUTS as I drove off.


This happened to me in the Detroit ghetto last night! It was late, I couldn't see addresses in the dark (even if there WERE address plaques.) So I sit there for a few minutes and a ghetto dweller knocks on the window and yells "my house is across the street, why aren't you there?" These dumbass people piss me off beyond words. I didn't even want to waste my breath telling him that GPS wasn't that precise, yadda, yadda. So I say "can you see any addresses around here? **** you!" And I took off and cancelled. Why, oh why are these people so ****ing stupid??


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> This happened to me in the Detroit ghetto last night! It was late, I couldn't see addresses in the dark (even if there WERE address plaques.) So I sit there for a few minutes and a ghetto dweller knocks on the window and yells "my house is across the street, why aren't you there?" These dumbass people piss me off beyond words. I didn't even want to waste my breath telling him that GPS wasn't that precise, yadda, yadda. So I say "can you see any addresses around here? @@@@ you!" And I took off and cancelled. Why, oh why are these people so @@@@ing stupid??


People just aren't that nice anymore for whatever reason.I do this out of boredom and can retire in peace, but I get lonely and only feel comfortable in the rat race.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with taking advantage of the system that they have created.
Using it to your benefit.
My cancel fee is equal to my average ride. Why not use it?
Rider too drunk to know I am there.
Not my fault 
Wrong address
Not my fault 
Surge only on the runway 
I'm going on the access road.

What is this bull sheet?
No arrivals to cause it 
When I go get it it always sends me somewhere else
It's some form of bs cheating


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Many, I mean a LOT of pax are complaining about drivers accepting trips, then cancelling. Some have been trying to get home for 3-4 HOURS, with 5-6 drivers cancelling on them, even with the (California) multiplier of 4x and 5x.
> 
> Now, some of them I can understand, but my philosophy is, if you accept the trip, you should keep it. Maybe a 5 minute window to cancel, but it is about customer service. You cancel, now I have to deal with a pissed off pax, and try to calm them down, else I get YOUR 1* .
> 
> ...


Here's a question for you and all the people who enable these idiots

I got a ping for "go rides".
As I pulled up to the projects I got a text saying this is an elderly who may need assistance walking and loading. It gave a phone number saying to call when I arrived.
&#128514;
For 60 cents a mile and 8 cents a minute I am not going to enable some middle man to up charge while exploiting me.
I'm not paid enough to go to peoples doors and take 1/2 hour loading.
I'm not trained to move elderly disability patients.
I don't want the liability 
Where do you draw the line?

I let the clock run down, I canceled, and I got paid.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> Remember the Samior thread?I became him!


Hands down, the best thread ever on UP!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I have been lurking for a number of years. I really enjoyed the casual haberdasher posts and comments as well.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> This happened to me in the Detroit ghetto last night! It was late, I couldn't see addresses in the dark (even if there WERE address plaques.) So I sit there for a few minutes and a ghetto dweller knocks on the window and yells "my house is across the street, why aren't you there?" These dumbass people piss me off beyond words. I didn't even want to waste my breath telling him that GPS wasn't that precise, yadda, yadda. So I say "can you see any addresses around here? @@@@ you!" And I took off and cancelled. Why, oh why are these people so @@@@ing stupid??


Yeah I had a similar piece of nonsense when this hard G feigned offense if I wanted him to cross an unbelievably empty and featureless side road in front of a super quiet hotel. I was comfortable and liked that the car was facing the right way. Shame I wanted the $10 bonus on that ride or I might just bounce at the first wind of entitlement.


----------



## LACheckerDr (Apr 22, 2015)

Those are not canceled rides. 
The customer gets an offer with a multiplier set by driver, agrees to it. Driver gets a ping for that shortie he/she doesn't want and declines. On rider's side it looks /feels like a cancelation. 

I spoke to several riders about it, they confirmed my suspicions about this miscommunication issue.


----------

